
Lunr – an anonymous, private, and secure meta search engine - kenanajkunic
https://github.com/obsidianbit/lunr
======
kenanajkunic
Hello,

I am making a privacy oriented meta search engine. I would love to hear your
feedback and improvement ideas and am open to questions. Please keep in mind
that this is a very, very alpha version of the software.

Site: [https://lunr.xyz/](https://lunr.xyz/) GitHub:
[https://github.com/obsidianbit/lunr](https://github.com/obsidianbit/lunr)

------
johnhenry
The project might be abandoned, but there's something else related to search
named "lunr".
[https://github.com/olivernn/lunr.js/](https://github.com/olivernn/lunr.js/)

I'm not sure what you want to do with that information...

~~~
kenanajkunic
No, the project is not abandoned. In fact it has only recently started
development. Also that project is in no association with our project. To learn
more about it please go to the github link.

